

Jacob Kaplan-Moss: What The Enterprise wants from Django - alrex021
http://groups.google.com/group/django-developers/browse_thread/thread/c89e028a536514d3?hl=en

======
mrtron
I introduced Django to a company fitting "they're big (Fortune 100)"

I can tell you the single biggest win for the framework. Clear separation of
the presentation layer from the rest of development. Designers were able to
work within Django templates with no problem and very minimal training.

~~~
sandGorgon
interesting... do you think the view-first model of Java frameworks like
Scala/Lift would make it more attractive ?

~~~
mrtron
Of course it will make it more attractive.

------
blasdel
<http://bitbucket.org/ianb/toppcloud/> : Python ::
<http://github.com/wr0ngway/rubber/> : Ruby ?

Toppcloud is presently Rackspace-only and Rubber is AWS-only, but they both
intend to be multi-service. Rubber seems a lot further along, I'm using it for
a customer project I'm working on right now. Having written a project for
AppEngine, I don't think either is very much like it -- more a way of getting
rid of customized disk images and integrating the bootstrapping scripts with
the deploy scripts.

~~~
jokull
Toppcloud is riding on top of libcloud and should in theory work with anything
libcloud supports. Rackspace is currently the only tested environment though.

~~~
varikin
Also, Toppcloud is very young, only being announced about a month ago. It has
lots of potential.

